# Huge hognose morph announcement!!



## ExtremeHogs (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:

Hello all hognose fanciers...


on the 24th I will have the honor of re appearing on Reptile Radio for some hognose chat...
There I will be making a HUGE announcement that will knock most of you guys clean out of your chairs...:2thumb:

Hope to see you there!!!

Best Regards,
Justin Mitcham
ExtremeHogs.com


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Albino hoggies for £100?
That would certainly knock me out of my seat .


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

How do you tune into reptile radio? 

Im hoping to produce some visual albino Hoggies next year.


----------



## ExtremeHogs (Sep 28, 2009)

here's the link to the show..gotta listen to find out...

Reptile Radio on Blog Talk Radio


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Does the first one who guesses right get a free hoggie?:2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Do they transcribe it as I don't hear well?

Smell a new morph coming our way.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

what was the anouncement?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

also missed the announcement
?cheaper female albinos?
lol
anyone got any pm me
also any more info on hoggies a si love these to bits:flrt:
danny


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Metal_face said:


> what was the anouncement?


 
Just spotted this thread, Justin now has a legal line of Leucistic western hogs.
Thats about all the info that came out.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

dear
but a good thing for the future: victory:


----------

